# alligator and flaking paint



## 4x15mph2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is the other bathroom picture with the alligator paint.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

looks lke you may have a possible roof leak or improperly installed insulation/vapor barrier at the vertical framing leading up to the shylight.


----------



## 4x15mph2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Could this just be a matter of moisture in the bathroom with the wrong kind or older paint? This is a 1989 built house

What should I do next?

If I wanted to have a professional look at this, would it be a drywall repairer or a painter?


----------



## 4x15mph2 (Aug 21, 2011)

I went in the attic and there is insulation around the skylight, sheetrock enclosure. There is a vapor barrier on the insulation. 

I checked for any roof leaks and it was raining hard so I would have saw any as well as any evidence. There are no leaks 

Any help here?
:huh:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

If you don't have any visible moisture problems then it may be a problem with the ventilation in the bathroom. I'm not a house painter but you will need to scrape all of the loose paint, prime, skim coat, prime and then two coats of acrylic paint. You may want to check this advise from someone that deals with house painting issues. Your problem still looks like a moisture issue to me that needs to be corrected. Alligatoring paints usually happen when paint is applied too heavy which will cause the surface to skin before it is dry on the substaight.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree it's a moisture issue on the first two pics. All the steam and vapor from showers/baths rises. It will accumulate on the skylight and run off down the sheetrock. Make sure your exhaust fan (assuming you have one) is doing an adequate job. Scrape, prime, and repaint with quality paint and you should be ok. 
The third pic would seem to be more likely a leak from above considering it's right next to the exhaust fan, but I guess it could be from steam if the paint wasn't of good quality....


----------

